# Got the scholarship



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Last month, I waited until the last minute to submit an application for a scholarship I was going to apply to that my school offers for certain programs. I wasn't going to send it because if I mailed it off, it wouldn't be in before the deadline...total stupid procrastination on my part.

So, even though I hate talking on the phone to unknown people, I bit the bullet and called the school office anyway. It turned out that I could e-mail the application in and still meet the deadline. By fighting my anxiety I found out today that I actually got one of the scholarships.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

You lucked out on that one!!! ;-) Congratulations & good luck in school! What school are u going to?


----------



## saym (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats&good luck!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Nice Job!


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

yay that's great that you were able to overcome your anxiety to get that scholarship. Congrats on getting it!


----------

